
Open Plan Office Sucks - zerogvt
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/awesomer/your-open-plan-office-sucks
======
tomohawk
I'm convinced that if someone could find a suitable replacement for sheetrock
walls that is semi-easy to relocate, there would be less of a perceived need
for open offices.

